# The last work on my Right Arm Tattoo



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Well this was a the longest sitting I have done since Sean has started my tattoos on my arms. I sat for just about 5 hours. My arm was so swollen and in pain ... Tattoos are draining my brain!!! :hammer:

Tell me what ya think

Deb


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thats pretty sweet


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. so when do I start my learning under him LOL?


----------



## HenRoc N FelBel (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice. Ive got a few myself and was actually considering getting a portrait of my dog on my upper inner arm, just something small. Is that one of your own dogs or is it just a dog in general.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

HenRoc N FelBel said:


> Nice. Ive got a few myself and was actually considering getting a portrait of my dog on my upper inner arm, just something small. Is that one of your own dogs or is it just a dog in general.


Tommy

It is my dog Pepper (staffie bull terrier) I also have on my other arm one of my Presa's. if you look in the past threads in pictures or lounge you will see previous photos of my tattoos when we first started.

Thanks everyone for your kind words

Sean is doing an awsome job and I can not wait to enter some tattoo contest with them.

Nick 
I dont knw hun if you want to apprentice Sean you would have to move to VA and talk to him :hug:

Deb


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

deb, it's beautiful!!!! i love the colors. sean is a great artist!!!


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool Looks Good


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Deb that is one sweet looking tat!!!!


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

Woooow.it looks really good...i like the colors..really nice art!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you all for you kind words 
I surely can not wait till it is done 
I am planning on attending a tattoo convention in Tampa Florida March 27 thru 30th 
So I am planning on entering it into the contest for best sleeve and most use of color 

I will be posting up the information regarding the convetion soon 
If anyone would like to come and meet up or get on Seans books to get work done. 

Thanks again 

Deb


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

sweeeeeeeeeeet I love tats but your braver than I am I only put them where people only see them If I want them too I'm fixing to get another on the back of my neck though don't know exactly what I'm gonna get yet but I hope to have it done by this summer.........(income tax time) lol I already have my lower back covered and my left ankle


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> Thank you all for you kind words
> I surely can not wait till it is done
> I am planning on attending a tattoo convention in Tampa Florida March 27 thru 30th
> So I am planning on entering it into the contest for best sleeve and most use of color
> ...


Tampa is a 2.5 hour drive from me...well.. 2 hours if im the one drivin lol. I've never been to a tattoo convention...what all goes on? It sounds like an interesting little get away from the daily grind as well as a great opportunity to meet ya!


----------



## Insanelypitbulls (Mar 24, 2007)

sweet tattoo deb i love his work. congrats on finishing one side cant wait to see them in person again congrats.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

sw_df27 said:


> sweeeeeeeeeeet I love tats but your braver than I am I only put them where people only see them If I want them too I'm fixing to get another on the back of my neck though don't know exactly what I'm gonna get yet but I hope to have it done by this summer.........(income tax time) lol I already have my lower back covered and my left ankle


I use to think like you and just get them where if I wanted them to be seen then I would show them .. then I came to know that I LOVE THEM TO DAMN MUCH TO HIDE LOL 
So I get more but I fully understand not all can get them like I am

Best of luck on your new tattoo and please post when ya get it

Deb


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

NEELA said:


> Tampa is a 2.5 hour drive from me...well.. 2 hours if im the one drivin lol. I've never been to a tattoo convention...what all goes on? It sounds like an interesting little get away from the daily grind as well as a great opportunity to meet ya!


Shana that would be GREAT 
Well there will be tattoo artist tattooing, vendor stands with all kinds of things, art gallery, tattoo contest etc. 
If you plan on coming out let me know for sure and I will let you know what to look for at the convention so you can find us 

Deb


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful work, Deb. I love the theme.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

Nice Tat! Good luck on that contest too! I also wanna see it when it's done, so dont forget........


----------



## johnslady05 (Sep 16, 2007)

*tattoo*

Hey, 
Nice tattoo. I have a portriat tattoo of my male bubba. I will get a pic on here soon. Hope u win the contest!!!!!


----------

